# Some 1DX m2 video experience



## Neutral (Sep 11, 2016)

I almost never shoot videos, but recently got some interest in that taking into account all video capabilities in recent cameras especially for high quality 4K. 
If it is there why not to try using that ?

I was occasionally using video on Sony a7s and a7r2 , mostly HD which was good enough for me and because I did not want to waste disk space on my laptop for huge 4K video files. Never used my former 1Dx for video - it was just useless for that.

With 1Dx m2 situation has changed drastically. 
Few days back did some tests with 1Dx m2 video and was pleasantly surprised with the quality of video both for HD and 4K. I like color rendering from 1DX m2 much better than from Sony a7S or a7r2. it just comes out almost perfect (just natural -as you see it with your eyes with no need for any post processing adjustments ). 
1DX m2 4K MJPEG is using 4:2:2 format which is not available internally in other cameras. May be this also contributes to excellent quality and color rendering for 4K video.

On Sony there is always some color shift/cast in artificial light which is not very pleasant to eyes (in daylight it is better) and some post processing is always required to correct that.

1DX m2 4K videos was just amazing to my eyes, I could not believe that, the only problem is huge MJPEG files, this was discussed on the forums multiple times. But camera has ability to play video frame by frame and grab required frames directly in camera. After that huge MJPEG file is not required. 
So to save space when storing video on my laptop I tested MJPEG conversion to H.264 and H.265 - input from CFAST card to video formats converter and then output to the required location on PC.

Conversion to H.264.allows to compress original MJPEG clip in average 4 times (e.g. 8Gm MJPEG is converted to 2Gb H.264). But this is still too big.

Conversion to H.265 gives very impressive results - almost 14:1 compression ratio. Original 8Gb MJPEG file converted to 554MB file size with the same quality as original file. So with that I have much less concerns about space consumed by videos on my laptop. So now I am happy to use 1DX m2 for 4K video clips and save results as H.265 file on my laptop, though it requires some time for conversions . Still did not find any fast standalone MJPEG to H.265 converter for Windows which could use exclusively NVIDIA GPU /CUDA for image format conversion process. There are some standalone converters for MAC that could be found on WEB but I do not know how good are they.
The other option could be use of dedicated conversion devices - I still need to check that, may be ATOMOS can do that quickly.

What is good for 1DX m2 (and probably for other Canon cameras) that for video the same picture profiles are being used as for JPEG shooting so each video frame is as good as JPEG when shooting stills.
I found that neutral picture style is almost perfect for most situations - it gives natural color rendering with no need for post processing. Possibly also thanks to very good in-camera Auto White balance.

For those who need to have color rendering that looks more close to S-Log - one could use one of the custom picture profiles which could be set to have minimal saturation and minimal contrast to have more room for adjustments in post processing. Also sharpness could be reduced to have more film look and muted noise when video done in low light.
In addition to that as 1DX m2 has better DR it is also possible to use (-1 or-2) EV adjustments to preserve highlights and then do required tone mapping (raise shadows and mid-tones) in post processing, this could provide better simulation of C-Log for 1DX m2. 

One more thing which I like more in 1DX m2 for video compared to Sony that each video file has unique name compared to others , the same as for JPEG files whereas on Sony (A7S and A7r2) each video clip starts from 000 after erasing images on the card which is extremely inconvenient and as each time one needs to rename video files when importing them on PC.

Using 1Dx m2 camera LCD monitor is not good for doing videos so for that I use Sony CLM-FHD5 LCD HD 5 inch monitor attached to camera Hotshoe. It is very light and it is extremely convenient for videos, LiveView shooting and also quick AFMA lens checks. It has focus peak mode as well as false color mode to indicate level of illumination on different parts of the image which is also useful sometimes.

Hope that all above could be useful for other owners of 1Dx m2.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2016)

Neutral said:


> I was occasionally using video on Sony a7s and a7r2 , mostly HD which was good enough for me and because I did not want to waste disk space on my laptop for huge 4K video files. *Never used my former 1Dx for video - it was just useless for that*.



Thank you. I found your post with regards to the 1DX II very interesting.

However, I have done a couple hundred videos with the 1DX and I can tell you it is far from useless as you state.

Sure it does not have DPAF, but the quality of the video image when used correctly is truly outstanding.

I just did not want someone to read your post and think that the video on the 1DX is "useless" as it is not.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts, I'm glad you posted.

I recently (a week ago) put my 1DXII video to the test. Admittedly, I know nothing of video, so I just hit the record button and accepted whatever the defaults were.

I shot at the tail end of golden hour in the wild, and really, there wasn't much light at all. I was shooting with 300 2.8 IS II.

The videos were excellent (more than good enough for my needs anyway). The DPAF worked very well. My only complaint was that the mic in the camera body picked up the sound of the lens focusing with DPAF- very annoying.

My one question is... what software do you all use to edit the video?

Thanks.

Scott


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> The videos were excellent (more than good enough for my needs anyway). The DPAF worked very well. My only complaint was that the mic in the camera body picked up the sound of the lens focusing with DPAF- very annoying.
> 
> My one question is... what software do you all use to edit the video?



Scott, you do not want to be using the in-camera microphone. Just buy yourself a good quality mic that can sit on the top of the camera using the hot shoe. Rode is very popular. Of course different types of videos require different types of microphones, and you do tend to get what you pay for. If you begin to take it seriously you may also want to consider an audio recorder with XLR inputs but for now just get a nice external shotgun style mic.

I edit my videos with Sony Vegas though it was recently purchased by another company and they may have changed the name.

Have fun.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm planning to use Zoom recorder for anything I shoot. That should fix lot of problems, including option to use multiple mics.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I'm planning to use Zoom recorder for anything I shoot. That should fix lot of problems, including option to use multiple mics.



Zoom is ok, however if you plan to use it for interviews with lapel mics etc, then I would recommend the Tascam DR-60D or DR-70D. Much better and easier to use with a DSLR.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 12, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning to use Zoom recorder for anything I shoot. That should fix lot of problems, including option to use multiple mics.
> ...



I just use it to record the files and also the ambient. I have wired and wireless mics, shotgun (cheap rode-imitation) plus lavalier for actual sounds. The on-board mics can be used if I'm too lazy to hook up the actual mics 

Not sure if the camera would fit my cage if I hooked those Tascams on it, so anyway most of the time it'd be separate.


----------



## Neutral (Sep 12, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Neutral said:
> 
> 
> > I was occasionally using video on Sony a7s and a7r2 , mostly HD which was good enough for me and because I did not want to waste disk space on my laptop for huge 4K video files. *Never used my former 1Dx for video - it was just useless for that*.
> ...



Sorry for confusion, I did not mean that video quality from 1DX was bad, I was just telling that it was useless for me as it could not do continuous AF in video mode. For amateur video for self it is big issue. If you using video rig with manual focus follow dial or doing that using tripod for static objects all that OK. For me I had Sony A7S and that was big difference for me regarding video - total convenience in all respects.

With 1DX m2 all have changed. It has continuous AF in video mode and I feel that it is working faster and better than Sony A7Xs. I was comparing few days back 1DX m2, A7S and A7r2 back side by side and video quality from 1DX m2 was better to my eyes and AF seems to faster and more accurate, but this possibly depends on lens being used.

The only drawback for 1DX m2 is lack of H.265 codecs for 4K and lack of C-Logs.
For first one I found workaround for me (though not as convenient as having that in camera) for the second a bit could be done customizing picture styles and playing with EV.

One thing to add - though setting EV to -1 or -2 for preserving highlights in video could help but it is just opposite what is being done for C-Logs in cameras. For C-Logs camera ISO is set to higher value to have shadows properly exposed and then going right to histogram signal gain is reduced exponentially above certain threshold . So C-Logs is proper way to handle high DR but it also has drawback - higher level of noise in video.


----------



## Neutral (Sep 12, 2016)

Did anyone here had a chance to use these lenses for video ?
Could be very interesting to hear about experience with that lenses.
Looks like a good choice for universal video set for 1DXm2 and other canon video capable cameras.
---------- 
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/cinema/cine-servo/cine-servo-17-120mm-t2-95-3-9-ef
CINE-SERVO 17-120mm T2.95-3.9 EF 
------------------
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/lenses/cinema/compact-servo/compact-servo-18-80mm-t4-4-ef
COMPACT-SERVO 18-80mm T4.4 EF 
-------------


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 12, 2016)

-The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD. 

-1DXII 4K is EXCEPTIONAL. Side by side goes head to head with highest end cinema cameras.

-1DXII 1080P has little aliasing that's not on the 1DX, and the image lost the organic feel. 

-1DXII downsamples the 4K image perfectly to 2K through the HDMI output, something many don't realise. Just set the Camera to the 4K croo mode and you get the same image as the 4K downscaled to HD in post, recorded directly to ProRes HQ or LT files. This is the best direct HD way. It looks GORGEOUS. Better than C300.

-1DXII will have the same dynamic range (highlight and shadow clipping points), so no picture style can increase dynamic range however flat it looks. Just don't use high sharpness setting or high saturation that clips colour channels. Neutral -4 -2 is great, cinestyle is good for using LUTs designed for LOG but again it does NOT increase dynamic range.

-The Added Headphone jack over the 1DX is a huge addition. Never knew how could thet not include it on the 1DX. 

END: 1DXII is 4K camera giving a modern sharp image and exceptional colour rendition Canon is known for. The DPAF is the cherry on top that eliminates the need for a focus puller and fiddling with rings.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> -The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD.
> 
> -1DXII 4K is EXCEPTIONAL. Side by side goes head to head with highest end cinema cameras.
> 
> ...



Interesting comments. Does any of this apply to the 5D4, 4K 30fps? I've never done any serious video, just a little with the 6D. Now, like others since DPAF is the real draw, I wanting to do short nature (mainly bird) videos after I purchase either of these cameras.

Jack


----------



## Neutral (Sep 12, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> -The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD.
> 
> -1DXII 4K is EXCEPTIONAL. Side by side goes head to head with highest end cinema cameras.
> 
> ...



This is interesting, I did not found much details for this in 1DX m2 manual.
1DX m2 manual simply tells that even for 4K recording HDMI output is HD. 
I do not understand why this limitation is in place - other cameras support 4K HDMI output.
But still this make sense to do HD recording to external device (e.g. ATOMOS) as HD output quality would be better than HD directly recorded in camera in good light conditions. And format would be 4:2:2 and not 4:2:0 as for internal HD recording. And color matrix should be the same as for 4K.

The other interesting thing in manual is that Highlight tone priority is operational for movie mode and minimum ISO for that mode is 200 instead of 100. Need to check how this works in video mode - image is just underexposed one stop but tone curve is different (raising shadows) or it really does some DR compression for movies ?


----------



## asmundma (Sep 14, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> -The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD.
> 
> -1DXII 4K is EXCEPTIONAL. Side by side goes head to head with highest end cinema cameras.
> 
> ...




regarding the dynamic range: That my impression as well, in my test with clog from EOSHD and james Miller, I get the same dynamic range, so this is only useful for some grading if you want to change the look. Probably best to use Neutral as you said. Think a lot of people are "cheeted"


----------



## Jopa (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys, can someone please explain a video n00b
1) How to convert mjpeg to h.265 (do I need Premiere or is there any simple command line application for it)? What's the best approach?
2) How to play 4k 60p on Windows 2012r2 (Windows 8.1 server analog)? I've tried VLC, Windows Media Player, a bunch of random players - in the best case I was able to play a 60p file @ 30p slo-mo  My Windows 10 laptop plays those files just fine via the standard Media Player though...

Thanks!


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi Joppa.
Try updating your windows media at Microsoft and for plugins and extra codec packs. There is also a free codec that shows raw files in explorer and media player.

I too went from using a Sony HD videocam to a 70d, and couldn't be happier. 
None of my customers have asked me for 4k videos, and they all want their stuff on DVDs!


----------



## Besisika (Sep 23, 2016)

Neutral said:


> Sorry for confusion, I did not mean that video quality from 1DX was bad, I was just telling that it was useless for me as it could not do continuous AF in video mode. For amateur video for self it is big issue.


I am glad that finally people who share the same point of view with me come along and speak out.
I am one of the very few, if not the only one, who bought the 1DX 2 because of video. Someone even qualified this as idiot-ism. But I did. And the reason was exactly what you are saying.
I love the quality of the video from my 1DX, but the lack of auto focus made them useless.

With the 1DX II I rarely shoot directly in card, I opted to use an atomos assassin and it is a perfect combo for me (except the weight of the recorder).
One thing that I still don't understand (because I simply don't see it) for people to complain about the crop factor. Somebody please explain to me why the full frame is much better than the crop?
If it is about the shallow DOF then simply change your (sorry my vocabulary) freaking lens.
I bought prime L lenses because of their photography quality, and now I can use them perfectly for video. My challenge has always been that 300mm 2.8 is not stealth at all (not to mention heavy); but one, like me, can find the 200 2.8 prime to be very low profile and thanks to the crop I now have the same reach.
I regret that we were not given the chance to compare full frame 4K to the crop 4K so that I could assess on my own if the gain in quality outweigh the loss in crop reach.
So if someone understands the advantage, please explain it to me (so I can begin regretting not to have it - LOL).


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 23, 2016)

Besisika said:


> I regret that we were not given the chance to compare full frame 4K to the crop 4K so that I could assess on my own if the gain in quality outweigh the loss in *crop* reach.



I think the crop factor is what most people cry/are concerned about, especially on the wide angle end. I don't really see this as a problem, at least not on the 1DXII. 5DIV might be different, due to much bigger crop factor...


----------



## Jopa (Sep 23, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Hi Joppa.
> Try updating your windows media at Microsoft and for plugins and extra codec packs. There is also a free codec that shows raw files in explorer and media player.
> 
> I too went from using a Sony HD videocam to a 70d, and couldn't be happier.
> None of my customers have asked me for 4k videos, and they all want their stuff on DVDs!



Thank you. I've updated everything I could update  Tried K-Lite full codec pack as well. Got it working only if I convert to h.265 or h.265 in Premiere or Handbreak. Windows 2012R2 hates MJPEG for some reason, while 10 works just fine. I have a pretty big storage and I would like to keep the original MJPEG files, the quality is actually WAY better than h.26x file transcoded with highest possible bitrate and settings. I guess I will have to watch those files on my laptop only 

If someone also has win2012r2 / win8.1 - let me know if you guys experience similar problems.

On the side note - seems like even YouTube now supports 4k DCI @ 60p! Great time to upload your high resolution cat videos


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Sep 23, 2016)

Any intel on importing/editing with Final Cut?


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

Neutral said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > -The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD.
> ...



Yes it's a pleasant hidding secret in the 1DXII, that when you set the interal camera to 4K (with crop) the hdmi image suddenly transforms from 5DIII HD to C300 HD. 

And highlight tone priority yes a little also unknown fact gives a whole stop of highlight dynamic range in practise to all Canon SLRs, with no or very little noise penalty, especially with newee cameras with cleaner shadows. I'd leave it on pernanently.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > -The original 1DX had a uniquely ''organic'' image compared to the 5D III. It's a little difference but it really is an extremely filmic image. VERY VERY nice FULL HD.
> ...



Yes Jack, all apply to 5D IV. It's just a little 1DXII brother, only lacking three traits -120p is 720p max -4K is 30p max -1.65x crop vs bit wider 1.4ish crop. 

Other wise ALL video traits, secrets, tips, settings, profiles apply exactly the same to both.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Josh,

More specifically to my needs/wants. I would really like to become involved in wildlife video as a part of my photography hobby. I am really torn between the 1DX II and 5D4 based on my typical stills cropping history, favoring 30 MPs over 20 MPs. That's an historic fact based on my almost constant use of the 300 2.8 II X2 III combo. WA video is not a factor for me.

Now that has been muddied a bit by my recent purchase of the 400 DO II where X2 gets me 800mm reach. At the moment I've been pretty impressed with 400 X2 but can't really evaluate it well since my 6D won't AF. My guess is that 800 solves a lot of my cropping issues, otherwise I did not like the idea of buying an upgrade to my 6D that is only 20 MPs (shot alongside my friend with his 1DX and judged my IQ to almost equal his). 

I briefly owned a 1DII and then a 1D4 which especially won my favor for 1 series features and I was on track to buy the 1DX II by Sept. 1. I've delayed that purchase due to the hype surrounding the 5D4 since it sounds in some ways more appealing than the 1DX II.

However, lately I've been arguing with myself that AF performance at F8 will be of utmost importance to me since I'll be using 400 X2 a lot. This is looking like a very challenging decision that I'm going to have to make by spring. If there are others in the same quandary, I'd sure love to hear their views. For now 400 X1.4 is serving me well with the 6D. I will not be delaying my camera purchase past spring for sure!!

Would the video capability significantly tip the balance in this scenario towards the 1DX II?

Jack


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Josh,
> 
> More specifically to my needs/wants. I would really like to become involved in wildlife video as a part of my photography hobby. I am really torn between the 1DX II and 5D4 based on my typical stills cropping history, favoring 30 MPs over 20 MPs. That's an historic fact based on my almost constant use of the 300 2.8 II X2 III combo. WA video is not a factor for me.
> 
> ...



Yes it would tip the balance. For widelife you will always be shooting at 4K 60p. This will give you the edge over other videos. Either for slight slowmotion or fluidity. The 5D is capped at 30p. More for cinema use. 

And even if 4K 60p is a lot of data, you'll use 1080p 120p. A respectable image. 

5D is 120p at 720p (that's like you get canon 1100d quality for any slowmotion). 

About stills resolution yes you won't get a new WOW effect from your new camera as if you've bought a 5Ds or a D810 and went 1:1 for the first time, but in reall life I find it just that, an effect. I shoot lots of 8mp 4K stills that end up printed and in wedding albums, nothing wrong with them. And while the 1Dxii will not give you a higher resolution/zoom, it will give you quite a bit better lowlight and a bucket of dynamic range and ever so slight color POP imporovement as been reported. And of course the AF system and burst rate and buffer and all that stuff, it's a better buy for you. 

I personally bought a used nikon d800 and an old sharp 28-70 2.8 to satisfy my 1:1 peeping needs. Horrible video camrera. And wasn't a good buy after all, sets on the shelf as low resolution is just doing me well. I"d use it if I got a studio shoot, fashion, billboard, other than that, it's my 1DC for everything.


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Josh,
> 
> More specifically to my needs/wants. I would really like to become involved in wildlife video as a part of my photography hobby. I am really torn between the 1DX II and 5D4 based on my typical stills cropping history, favoring 30 MPs over 20 MPs. That's an historic fact based on my almost constant use of the 300 2.8 II X2 III combo. WA video is not a factor for me.
> 
> ...



Yes it would tip the balance. For widelife you will always be shooting at 4K 60p. This will give you the edge over other videos. Either for slight slowmotion or fluidity. The 5D is capped at 30p. More for cinema use. 

And even if 4K 60p is a lot of data, you'll use 1080p 120p. A respectable image. 

5D is 120p at 720p (that's like you get canon 1100d quality for any slowmotion). 

About stills resolution yes you won't get a new WOW effect from your new camera as if you've bought a 5Ds or a D810 and went 1:1 for the first time, but in reall life I find it just that, an effect. I shoot lots of 8mp 4K stills that end up printed and in wedding albums, nothing wrong with them. And while the 1Dxii will not give you a higher resolution/zoom, it will give you quite a bit better lowlight and a bucket of dynamic range and ever so slight color POP imporovement as been reported. And of course the AF system and burst rate and buffer and all that stuff, it's a better buy for you. 

I personally bought a used nikon d800 and an old sharp 28-70 2.8 to satisfy my 1:1 peeping needs. Horrible video camrera. And wasn't a good buy after all, sets on the shelf as low resolution is just doing me well. I"d use it if I got a studio shoot, fashion, billboard, other than that, it's my 1DC for everything.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Josh. That is pretty much what I was afraid of. I hate to give up on the lust for more MPs but everything you've outlined makes a lot of sense and I know reports are that AF F8, which is where I'll be quite a bit, is much better. And I'll have 800mm when lighting is decent where in the past I maxed at 600. To top it off I loved my few months shooting 1D4 with the lighted AF point. 

I'm glad the 1DX II has touch AF. 

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 25, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > The videos were excellent (more than good enough for my needs anyway). The DPAF worked very well. My only complaint was that the mic in the camera body picked up the sound of the lens focusing with DPAF- very annoying.
> ...



Thank you for the tip!
Scott


----------



## asmundma (Oct 1, 2016)

Here is my lastest test of 1dx2....
https://vimeo.com/185083436


----------

